# can I compost handmade soap?



## Betho (Dec 27, 2006)

Just found a couple boxes of odd ends & scraps from my last lavender project. They are mostly rancid and unusable... anyone know if handmade soap will compost? There's no synthetic colors or anything, all I put in this soap is lavender EO.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

does the car need washed? lol


----------



## Betho (Dec 27, 2006)

lol... I could probably wash 20 cars at least with what I got. But I HATE lavender, it smells like bile to me, so I'm not willing to use it.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I don't see why you couldn't shred it up and put it in the compost. Soap & detergent are often part of recipes for homemade bug sprays.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

we used too throw scraps of soap and disasters in the compost pile with wool and other long term compostables that were heading for flower beds or field, worked well. we now use scraps melted down in a cold water bath, on the manure pack in barn to lessen flys and on concrete to clean the surface. mostly sheeps milk soap, smells a little rank at first but does the job!


----------



## Betho (Dec 27, 2006)

cooool.. thanks! Can't wait to get rid of this stuff... lavender smells like bile to me so rancid lavender soap (the soap scraps were in a sealed box in a hot garage until about a week ago) is pretty nasty!


----------

